# muay camp in chiang mai



## thaijkd (Jan 1, 2011)

hi all, i was hoping somebody could help me , im looking for a good muay thai camp in chiang mai, i trained at lanna and sariphap gyms a little , i havent been back to chiang mai for 3yrs so dont know if there are any new or re discovered old camps about , i read that there was a camp around in the late 70's early 80's called singprasert camp owned by a brong trairot? any info would be much appriciated


----------

